# Has anyone dropshipped using a fulfillment center??



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, 

Just a crazy question. Has anyone ever uploaded one design, ordered it and had it dropshipped it to a customer? Just wondering if it's possible. Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Kelly...it is certainly possible, BUT I never drop ship because I want to see the item first and then I want to be the one to deliver...don't like the customer knowing where the items come from!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with you, Charles. I wouldn't want to do this either, but I am wondering for someone else. It seems to me that ordering from a fulfillment, having it come home and re-shipping it would just about dry up any profit that was left. Not the best plan to get a shirt to a customer, but if you don't want to have 'em screened, and you don't want to make them yourself, what's left? The design changes with each order. I don't see a good business model here, but reaching way out there, this came to mind. I don't hear alot of talk about outsourcing to have vinyl shirts done. I'm going to look for my own curiosity. I imagine that to be cheaper than screen, but by how much, I wonder?

Thanks for your help, Charles. Great post -- again, as always, sir!

PS: But I was wondering b/c I would use this for my own personal use, not biz.  Thanks a zillion!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had a couple people ask me if I would do drop shipping and so far I have not done it. I think it doesnt make sense to me to do this because of the profit I would lose. I have thought about it though. I probably get a resquest for drop shipping once a month.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you mean, Bobbie? What did they want done?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

People ask if they can sell my products through their websites and then I would make them and ship them but I would need to give a cheaper price to them, kinda like wholesale. Which doesnt make sense to me because they are single orders of a couple of items at a time. So basically its like the customer is buying from them but the product comes from me.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

OMGosh -- that's pretty crazy. Pretty sweet for them if you said yes, right? I don't know how some folks figure. Thanks for writing back, Bobbie. Have a nice night.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I notice you've put cp, pf, ss, and zz in your tags. Are you thinking about using these PODs to drop ship some orders, I guess so. 

I have used them in this manner before. Although it has it's downside. These are not true drop shippers, they do not plain pack nor invoice, so their brand is plastered all over every possible item you can think of. That includes the box, the receipt and now even the garment.

Drop shippers will send the "billing address" the invoice (you), and the shipping address a packing slip. All returns should be initiated via your company. Although, using a POD this isn't the case - the customer receives the receipt and returning an item becomes confusing. Not only for the customer but also for you. 

The major thing for me is brand awareness. Using a POD as a drop shipper it's not 100% possible.


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

i feel what you're saying adam... but i guess its a forced decision sometimes when you don't have the start up costs... i'm not sure there are other options if you cant print them yourself??


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree there's not much else other than just allowing the POD to do the entire operation, which I choose on many stores I run. 

It is possible to maintain your brand and have repeat custom this way, it just depends on the uniqueness of your product and the shopping experience you give your customer. On my sites the majority of the shopping experience takes place on my site, the customer only checks out via CafePress, which takes a matter of minutes - the customer hopefully remembers my site and comes back. 

There are shop keepers on CafePress who have successfully established a brand and grown their businesses well whilst allowing CP full control, to fulfill their products and take payment. 

It depends what you sell - I personally would love CP to become a typical drop shipper, it would suit my style of shop well, but for many shop keepers it is not the end of the world.

If you are starting out, I would personally recommend you grow your CP shop first, then when you have search engine presence and a brand, take it to the next level and print yourself or get things screen printed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a crazy question. Has anyone ever uploaded one design, ordered it and had it dropshipped it to a customer? Just wondering if it's possible. Thanks.


Yes, I've done it before several times. 

It has the benefits you'd expect and the drawbacks that Adam mentioned above


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Adam said:


> I notice you've put cp, pf, ss, and zz in your tags. Are you thinking about using these PODs to drop ship some orders, I guess so.


Yes, I included all the tags as I wanted to know if anyone ordered a design from anyone one of the FC's, and had it shipped directly to the customer, instead of back to themselves. I was hoping to get an idea from anyone that may have used any one of them, not just say cafepress or zazzle. 

Thanks for the great post.


----------

